# Aiming Small



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

So this morning, while enjoying a dose of splendid weather and absolutely brutalizing an ancient can of Spaghettios, it occurred to me that my life's content of athletic endeavor has focused on target sports. Baseball, Basketball, Golf, Table Tennis, Darts... all involve launching something at something else with intent toward precision. I played football for rage alleviation and girls...

*I never aimed small enough---- * I should have been focused on a stitch instead of a glove, a thimble not a bucket, a blade of grass not a cup, a chip of paint not a line, and a speck not a space. Slingshooting has convinced me of that. The adage "Aim small, Miss small," is often heard, but I question how often heeded. I have to *seriously concentrate* to maintain that focus. I think I always took it for granted. Since I started taking about 5 seconds, before I even begin my draw, to center myself on the smallest point of reference I can reasonably discern, my shooting has improved tremendously. I'm SO less cluttered with the technical aspects of the draw and release that my instinct kicked back in, and I'm all the better for it.

If your shooting is in a rut or you've stopped improving, I urge you to concentrate on aiming smaller. Maybe like me, you think you are, but until you make it a priority you don't really know.

My thanks to Hays, Masters,and Hussey himself, for making this important in their respective video tutorials. I finally get it, and am ready to move to a 2-inch target...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hear hear. That very mental task helped me realize the physical wall of getting your arms to hold still enough to stay on that tiny target, not hover around.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Right on.

Before a shot it's good to do as you said, get your schidt together mentally, get a good standing position relative to the target. To get that I stand how I think I should, close my eyes and pull. I don't release. I open my eyes and see if my frame is on target. If not I change my whole body and do it again... when with eyes closed my frame is on target, that's the stance I'm after and keep it throughout the session...checking once every ten shots or so...and making an adjustment accordingly if applicable.

Taking a deep breath and letting it out half way right before I pull is also in the program...just like shooting a rifle.

I started aiming for smaller and smaller targets also...it forces one to tighten up and gives new goals. A 3" inner tube spinner disk at 15 meters is my present one (same relative target size as 2" at 10 meters). Although that's not at all any sort of match lighter nor card cutter shooting, it's OK with me. I also have a spinner that's 2" at 15 meters which I kill when my warmups at the 3" disk satisfy me. Once I can hit the 2" 50% of the time, and some days I can (which means some days I can't) then in the future a 1.5" at 15m will be my new goal target. That 1.5" is the same as 1" or almost a bottle cap at 10 meters. If I can hit that 50% of the time I'll be a monkey's uncle, butcha neva know.

Thanks for posting this especially for newer enthusiasts.


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

Worked for me as well. Been slingin for just over 2 months now. Couldn't hit a sheet of paper from 5 feet !

I was aiming for the sheet. Thanks to that advice from others, I started to put a dot in the center.

Now 2 months later... still thinking SMALL.

I use 1 1/2", 2" & 2 1/2 " leather target swatches hanging from a line from 20 feet away ! 

For me.. this is HUGE and a real smile giving satisfaction.

You can read many posts of those that probably could do that blindfolded- but they started somewhere as well !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

One day "Byron Ferguson" said "the center of a aspirin tablet is exactly of the same size of the center of a beach ball"

We could say the head of a match is exactly of the same size of the center of a can. :thumbsup:

We are searching always the same little point in spite of the target we have in front of us.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Words of wisdom ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------

